# Pedlers Coffee - Sidmouth, Devon



## Barry Cook (Feb 14, 2012)

Lucky enough to be down in Sidmouth a couple of Sundays ago, and whilst sat along the promenade happened to have Pedlers Coffee pull up in front of us with their coffee trike. Gave it 5-10 mins watching Laura dealing with her customers, and listening to her perfect milk steaming technique before I eventually gave in and got her to make me a Piccolo. Absolutely on the money, temperature & flavour wise. Even using a local roaster, Exe Coffee of Exeter. Even finished up with a lovely geeky coffee chat with her before going our own way.

Not often I get blown away by others making e coffee, but certainly did here!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello Baz! How are you keeping?


----------



## Barry Cook (Feb 14, 2012)

Doing really well, thank you Drew. How about yourself? New job going well?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Barry Cook said:


> Doing really well, thank you Drew. How about yourself? New job going well?


I'm fine thanks mate.

"New job" is now "Old job" so I am now "resting".....

That's the contracting life  - but I am getting to see a lot of the Olympics!!


----------



## Mattcolnago (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm always in sidmouth and these guys are great. Great coffee and know their stuff!


----------



## Russjmills (Aug 30, 2016)

So glad that I read this thread. I live in Exeter and must have driven past that place a million times without noticing it. Will pop in today.


----------

